# need for speed undercover  handling



## gettohomie (22. November 2008)

wie ist das handling in need for speed undercover   ?
wie bei PROstreet ?


----------



## speedstar (22. November 2008)

siehe:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...tionen/20814-sammelthread-nfs-undercover.html


----------



## gettohomie (22. November 2008)

naklar ich lese mir jetzt den ganzen thread durch 

voll sinnvoll  

*dann mach doch ma den Permalink (bei jeden beitrag oben rechts in der blauen leiste ) *


----------



## push@max (22. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> naklar ich lese mir jetzt den ganzen thread durch
> 
> voll sinnvoll
> 
> *dann mach doch ma den Permalink (bei jeden beitrag oben rechts in der blauen leiste ) *



Das Spiel ist erst seit Donnerstag erhältlich, also brauchst Du nur die letzten 6-7 Seiten zu lesen.


----------



## DanielX (22. November 2008)

Was man zum Händling kurz und bündig sagen kann, 200km/h in ner Kurve is klar.

Aber wie gesagt lies selbst.

MfG DanielX


----------



## gettohomie (22. November 2008)

mh habe es mir grade holt 

ich finde es geht da ist aber GRID Besser


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. Dezember 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> naklar ich lese mir jetzt den ganzen thread durch
> 
> voll sinnvoll
> 
> *dann mach doch ma den Permalink (bei jeden beitrag oben rechts in der blauen leiste ) *



er meinte du hättest deine Frage besser im Sammelthread stellen sollen.


----------



## gettohomie (1. Dezember 2008)

das thema hat sich schon längst erledigt . habe es mir gekauft . Das handling geht schon auf jeden fall besser als bei ProStreet . habe es schon längst wieder durch


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. Dezember 2008)

besser als bei ProStreet? niemals... ProStreet war zwar nich soo toll, aber das handling war 100 mal besser. (bzw realistischer ^^)


----------



## push@max (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich find das UC Handling besser, ist nicht so träge wie bei PS...trotzdem aber noch mies.


----------



## Speedi (17. Dezember 2008)

Handling in Undercover: Einfach, etwas unrealistisch (200 km/h in ner 90° Kurve...)
Handling in ProStreet: Realistischer, daher auch etwas schwieriger zu fahren.

Das beste Handling hat aber immernoch GRID^^


----------



## push@max (17. Dezember 2008)

Naja, Grid ist auch eine etwas andere Klasse...da kommt es eben auf das Fahrverhalten stark an, was bei NFS nicht sooo wichtig ist.


----------

